# EM Quality Auditor - Remote



## Maureen Kielian (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you to all who have applied for this job.

We continue to review resumes and should be getting to a final group by the end of the week.

Sorry this has taken so long.

Thanks,
Maureen Kielian, RHIA, CCS
Data Net Clinical Resources, Inc


----------



## vboykin (Sep 12, 2013)

Good Morning Maureen,

With over 5 years of auditing and provider education, I believe I would be an attractive candidate for this position.

Are you still accepting resumes for this position? If so, may I have an email address in order to forward my resume to you?

Thank you,
Victoria Boykin, CPC


----------

